# Use of templates for op reports.  PLEASE HELP!!



## leren44 (Mar 30, 2012)

Please help!!  I need to find some back up to support my case against the use of templates for operative reports.  I work for a newly established ophthalmic asc.  Currently we have no dictation or transcription service for our op reports.  Some of the surgeons feel that they can submit a template formatted with check marks and fill in the blanks.  Their argument is that most of the procedures they perform are performed the same way and the only thing different is the particular eye involved.  One of the docs goes so far to say that he has a friend in California that is using templates and has not had any issues.  

I have never dealt with templates nor am I confortable in using a template as documentation.  I am pushing for getting a dictation/transcription service but getting resistence.  The docs are meeting this weekend to discuss dictation.  Please help!!!


----------



## ewinnacott (Apr 20, 2012)

I worked for a large med group and a doc was using a template and ended up putting other patient's info into a chart  note not meant for them. I would be against using a template because of issues like that happen.


----------

